# Where are the sharks?



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

I heard the bigger bulls and blacktips are entering the bay. Is this true, and where abouts? The sound side of chicken bone or gulf breeze? How's the action in gulf? Haven't been shark fishin in awhile :reallycrying. Thanks for the help!


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Ive been yakkin out baits four or five times recently down past portifino on the gulf side and only got one run total  I know the action for other people has been better though


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I always catch a lot of big bulls in the bay but not nearly as many blacktips. The best bait in the bay for the bullsfor me so faris a small stingray about 4-6 pounds with the wings cut off.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

My usual spots have been kind of slow as well.


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

I've always wanted to try stingray for bait. Where do you get them at? Do you gig for them or just catch them by line?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Usually I go out early in the morning when the wind is calm and you can see clearly and goin either the gulf or lagoon and gig them. They're pretty easy to come by and I can usually get what I need in an hour or less.


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

Awesome! Gonna try it out thursday mornin. What time do you recommend? Before sunrise? And is there any general area that's better than another or is it all about the same? thanks!!


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

keep the rays for bait quiet hammers love them


----------

